# LNB Drift Detected?



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello,
I don’t know if this is a problem or not. I had issues that just started and wanted to see if the LNB drift I am having is cause of this issue. 

I have a VIP 722k with software L752. I am looking at Sat’s 77, 72, and 61.5

When I checked the system I am getting LNB Drift Detected and the information that is given: 0x1c, 0xa2, 77(0+14). Could this be the reason I am losing signal during rain on the HD channels?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

So I guess it's ok and the way it should be.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You know, +14 [MHz] is too much to use it - official threshold was +-5 MHz, while CSR will accept a request for replacement if it reach +- 8 MHz value.

Call CSR, insist you have dropouts before and during any rain, softly point to the number and get new LNBF.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> When I checked the system I am getting LNB Drift Detected and the information that is given: 0x1c, 0xa2, 77(0+14). Could this be the reason I am losing signal during rain on the HD channels?


What are you doing to get that information? Some kind of diagnostic?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

On the remote press menu and then 6..1..3

or main menu----> System setup--->Installation--->System info



EdJ said:


> What are you doing to get that information? Some kind of diagnostic?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

EdJ said:


> What are you doing to get that information? Some kind of diagnostic?


Just use Search for dish forums with keywords: lnb drift.
We discussed the issue so many times ...


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Well I used the dish chat and it went nowhere! The guy on the other end could not understand what kind of problem I was having. He was reading off a cue card telling me to check for obstructions like braches or anything blocking the signal. He then asked if I had any snow or rain in the pass twenty-four hours, yes snow! 
I told him of the problem that I was having and this is the kind of help you get from dish! I had to send an email to the CEO office. At less when I had another problem they seem to know what to do. It’s 92 degrees outside and dish chat person asked if I had snow! Where do these people get training and where are they located the North Pole! Unbelievable!


----------



## Kevin Brown (Sep 4, 2005)

It happens. You could just ask for a manager, or call back and get another person.

"LNB drift" is the key phrase. It's a fairly common problem to have.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, some more information. The technician came out the other day went to the 722K and changed the splitter in the back of the unit. He connected a devise to the one cable coming from the sat and said all is good up- top. I then showed him by pressing remote to get to the System info where it checked the system and came back saying LNB drift. He said that is ok and it’s all good. But the TV is breaking up or pixilating from time to time on clear days and nights. Should I have him return to replace the LNB’s? And which one’s or do all three need to be replaced. He acted like he never heard of LNB drift before? I was somewhat put off since it says and it still says LNB drift (0+14)?? And he saw it!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See post#3.

Get new LNBF, doesn't matter what model you have. The tech must change it.


----------



## Mike109 (Jun 28, 2010)

MadScientist said:


> I told him of the problem that I was having and this is the kind of help you get from dish! I had to send an email to the CEO office.


Did you get a response from the CEO office?

I sent an email to the executive office over a week ago & have yet to get a response. So I emailed them again yesterday. We'll see.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Yes I did send a email to the CEO office. This why the tech came out. Do they not know what LNB drift is? So I guess all three need to be replaced? It seemed to me when the tech was here he would only change just one? He did say call him and not dish.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Call the general Dish number and ask for (or go through the menu to get) tech support. They are much more knowledgeable and can set up a visit for you specifically to change out the LNB. They helped me with this some time ago.

Good luck!


----------



## Cbandolier (Oct 27, 2015)

My signal has been on or off the last few months. Lost all signal and 3 days later it came back just fine. I had signal for 1 month or so and it went out again with a few channels still working like 205, 113 and some encore channels. I did a box reset and lost all signal and no channels working. I am getting this LNB Drift message: OxOe, Oxa7, 119(e-1241) 
I have screwed with the dish a bit so I may now have a pointing problem. I am thinking equipment is bad, any thoughts?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Cbandolier said:


> My signal has been on or off the last few months. Lost all signal and 3 days later it came back just fine. I had signal for 1 month or so and it went out again with a few channels still working like 205, 113 and some encore channels. I did a box reset and lost all signal and no channels working. I am getting this LNB Drift message: OxOe, Oxa7, 119(e-1241)
> I have screwed with the dish a bit so I may now have a pointing problem. I am thinking equipment is bad, any thoughts?


The best thing for you to do is add the protection plan and schedule a service call.


----------

